# MARSOC; A Year in Review - challenge, growth, success



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 24, 2007)

*MARSOC; A Year in Review - challenge,                        growth, success* *
Story by: Lance Cpl. Joseph Stahlman*

                                               MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE, N.C. (Dec. 15, 2007) –                        This holiday season, U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations                        Command approaches its second anniversary as part of U.S.                        Special Operations Command. Throughout the past year, MARSOC’s                        five subordinate units -- Marine Special Operations Advisor                        Group, Marine Special Operations Support Group, 1st and                        2d Marine Special Operations Battalions, and Marine Special                        Operations School -- have grown in manpower and equipment,                        excelled on the battlefield, and integrated fully into the                        special operations community. 
MARSOC began this year with 1,379 personnel and grew to                        more than 1,730, bringing it to approximately 70 percent                        of its anticipated end-strength of 2,516 Marines and Sailors.
                     Marine Special Operations Support Group formally activated                        Jan. 19 to deploy task-organized enabler Detachments capable                        of providing combined-arms planning and coordination, military                        working dogs, special operations communications support,                        combat service support, all-source intelligence fusion capability,                        and logistics support. In addition to supporting MARSOC                        units directly, tailored MSOSG detachments can deploy as                        directed to support special operations missions throughout                        the world.
                     The Jan. 27 activation of Marine Special Operations School,                        the last of five planned MARSOC units, marked another step                        toward full operational capability for the Marine SOF component.                        Marines and Sailors of the school-house began conducting                        pre-deployment certification exercises for MARSOC units                        even before MSOS formally activated and continue to play                        a vital role in assessing and selecting personnel best qualified                        for assignment to MARSOC billets and success in SOF missions


MSOB Marine Special Operations Companies deployed for the                        first time this year to conduct special operations missions                        in the Philippines and Afghanistan with great success. On                        June 23, special operations Marines, Soldiers and Afghan                        Security Forces routed a tough group of Taliban insurgents                        using air strikes, rockets and an imposing show of force                        in the area of Washir, Helmund Province, Afghanistan.
                     Success on the battlefield did not come without loss. Cpl.                        Travis Woods of 1st MSOB and Petty Officer 1st Class Luke                        Milam of 2d MSOB were the first MARSOC Marine and Sailor                        to lay down their lives in combat. Both were killed while                        conducting combat operations in Afghanistan and more than                        20 Purple Heart Medals were awarded to MARSOC Marines and                        Sailors for injuries sustained during combat throughout                        2007.
                     MARSOC’s commitment to success during operations                        abroad was mirrored by numerous individual accomplishments                        among MARSOC’s Marines and Sailors here at home.
                     Sgt. Michael G. Lyborg, Marine Special Operations Advisor                        Group’s chief instructor for the Individual Skills                        section of Standards and Training, graduated from the U.S.                        Army Ranger School at Fort Benning, Ga., as the honor graduate                        of his class in July.


MSOAG’s Marine Special Operations Teams must maintain                        a high level of tactical proficiency and cultural expertise                        in order to ensure success when operating in austere environments                        far from the nearest friendly support. To that end, Lyborg                        and his fellow instructors provide a six-month course to                        prepare their fellow MSOAG Marines and Sailors to execute                        foreign internal defense missions as part of USSOCOM’s                        persistent engagement strategy designed to strengthen relationships                        with foreign nations and improve the capabilities of their                        military forces.
                     Gunnery Sgt. Joseph A. Gerace, Command, Control, Communications,                        Computers (C-4) Requirements manager, was selected as 2007                        Reservist of the Year by the Marine Corps League for his                        integral role in the initial formation of USSOCOM’s                        Marine Corps component. Gerace, a native of Chelsea, Mass.,                        attended a ceremony in Washington D.C., Oct. 3, where he                        formally accepted the award.
                     Another MARSOC Marine raised more than $80,000 for the                        families of comrades killed and injured during the Global                        War on Terrorism by competing in several endurance events,                        including the Iron Man Arizona triathlon in April. Capt.                        Andrew Christian of 1st MSOB swam 2.4 miles, completed a                        112-mile bicycle ride, and then carried a 3 x 5 foot American                        flag throughout the marathon portion of the race to cross                        the finish line after a grueling 10 hours, 54 minutes and                        finish 185th out of 2,066 participants.
                     Throughout the year, MARSOC continued to grow and improve                        while simultaneously deploying special operations units                        in support of the Global War on Terrorism. This year, MARSOC                        companies and teams deployed worldwide to execute nearly                        20 special operations missions. MARSOC continues to advance                        toward full operational capability and plans to carry out                        more than 40 additional special operations missions in 2008.
                     Whether deployed as part of an MSOAG Special Operations                        Team, an MSOSG Detachment, or an MSOB Special Operations                        Company, or certifying units for deployment at the MSOS                        here at home, each MARSOC Marine and Sailor did their part                        to provide USSOCOM with added special operations capacity                        and capability throughout a challenging and successful 2007.                        The year ahead promises to be even better as USSOCOM’s                        newest component continues to take the fight to the enemy                        on all fronts in the Global War on Terrorism.

http://www.marsoc.usmc.mil/news/YearinReview.htm


----------

